# New White Grape



## farmer (May 5, 2014)

I am looking to add a new white grape to my vineyard . I am looking at Adalmiina, what can anyone tell me about this grape. I would like it for blending with the whites I have Louise, Lacrosse,LaCrescent and Prairie Star. Another possibility would be Brianna. I am in southern Minnesota so -25 is a must.


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2014)

Adalmiina is the name for ES6-16-30 from Elmer Swenson. It is very cold hardy so it should be alright. It is a vigorous grower and makes a lot of summer laterals. Disease resistance is pretty good.
This is a very early ripening white grape and has a good flavor, both in the grape and the wine. It has more pineapple flavor than Brianna in my opinion. This one has more body than other whites and does make a good blender. I have had it as a varietal and it is quite nice. The only problem I have seen is that it can have a stinky smell if the wine gets starved for N, so be sure to use enough yeast nutrient.


----------



## farmer (May 6, 2014)

Thanks grapeman I am going to try to add ES6-16-30 to my vineyard this spring. Sound s like Adalmiina will be a good addition for blending.
It has been cold this spring and we are two weeks behind on planting and now the rain is holding us up. What is the weather like out your way?


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2014)

It has been a cool damp spring this year. Nice now but cool.


----------



## Canuckoutlander (Dec 16, 2021)

Regarding the Adalminiia grape, I have grown this grape here in S. Ontario for 15 years and am a real fan of it. It is a good grower and makes a nice wine that isn't too acidic and has reasonable body and good flavour. It typically has a slight golden hue many think it is reminiscent of Muscadet wine from France. I have renamed it Muscatdet d'Or or Golden Muscadet, which I think would be a much more marketable name for the North American market and reflects its taste profile.


----------

